# NO REVERSE



## performance-marine (Jan 11, 2014)

*NO REVERSE 2002 ALTIMA 2.5*

It all started when I think I blew the seal in the torque converter went on the hy-way hit the passing gear looked behind me saw clouds of smoke so just kept going home when I got home I was`nt far maybe 2 miles looked under the front of the car saw trany fluid pissing out of the little plate at the bottom of the bell-housing this plate is for attaching the bolts used to put the fly wheel to the torque converter I new there should`nt be any trany fluid in there so the torque converter was the only place it could have come from I think when it went into limp mode it created to much pressure and blew the seal anyways all the fluid leaked out so that it would not move when I filled the trany back up again I added some stop leak now it will only move in forward no reverse the funny thing is it starts no matter where the shiffter is and it even goes forward in Reverse as well as trying to move in Park has anyone have a clue whats going on or how to pull the Trany out of limp mode?????


----------

